# We just had a weird experience with Ike outside



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Took the dogs out at 10 tonight, like we always do. Ike usually is running all over the yard, we try to keep up with him. Tonight was different, he kept coming over to me, looking up like he wanted a treat, I gave him one, then walked away and he went to my husband and sat at his feet, when I stopped walking he ran back to me and stood beside me, very close. So I moved away and he ran back to Daddy and sat by his feet, he had a look on his face that he was scared to death. He didn't go to the bathroom and wanted to go into the house, so we brought him in. Both me and my husband couldn't get over his actions. Our pug acted like she usually does. Do you think he sensed something wrong or scary out in the yard? He didn't even bark at anything, which if he sees someone strange or another animal he usually barks. I have the hee bee jee bees right now.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I always freak if one of the pups acts out of the norm. Is it possible he isn't feeling well? Was he back to normal once he was back inside? If he was, maybe there was a "monster" in the yard!


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Since dogs are far more observant than us it also freaks me out if one of them is acting strangely. I had a really creepy incident last night. We have a 2 year old Shiba Inu who just recently started being allowed to sleep in the living room at night (she has a tendency to chew things that don't belong to her if she thinks no one is watching). She is generally a very quiet dog, doesn't bark at people or other dogs unless she gets scared. She has been sleeping on the couch for about a week now and is good about sleeping all night. However, last night I was woken up by her going crazy barking and growling. I came just far enough out of the bedroom to see her standing guard over the dining room, hackles raised, growling and barking like crazy. I got really scared and went back in to wake up my SO. He checked all over and there was nothing there. We have no idea what freaked her out. Once we checked out what was going on she settled right down and went back to the couch and went to sleep. I'm still really anxious over it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are very observant and can hear and smell things that we can't. I always pay attention when Toby acts strange like that, because he obviously thinks something's wrong. I can tell the difference between him being a brat and barking and him really seriously feeling a threat.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I always freak if one of the pups acts out of the norm. Is it possible he isn't feeling well? Was he back to normal once he was back inside? If he was, maybe there was a "monster" in the yard!


He was normal before we went out and when he came in he was right back to being Ike. Being in Florida it could be many a "monster" outside, that is why my dog don't go out by their selves, even though we have a fenced in yard, there are Lions, Tigers and Bears, out there, gators, hawks , snakes and one night we saw a huge horned owl, and the biggest raccoons I have ever laid eyes on, but he is usually oblivious to all that. Gosh, I love Florida.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> He was normal before we went out and when he came in he was right back to being Ike. Being in Florida it could be many a "monster" outside, that is why my dog don't go out by their selves, even though we have a fenced in yard, there are Lions, Tigers and Bears, out there, gators, hawks , snakes and one night we saw a huge horned owl, and the biggest raccoons I have ever laid eyes on, but he is usually oblivious to all that. Gosh, I love Florida.


I don't miss Florida at all  

The worst wildlife I have here are squirrels and spiders. The best part: noooo roaches!!! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I totally trust when Odie acts "off" and like she has noticed something different. Could be possible that he smelled a predator or another pet that put him on edge? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, at least we know we aren't crazy. He scared me and my husband, we came right in. My poor pug, she had no idea anything was going on. I sure hope Ike can hold his poo all night cause he won't go back outside and neither am I tonight.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lions and tigers? Really?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Lions and tigers? Really?


Well, maybe not Lions and Tigers, but we do have Cougars and Bob Cats, we have seen them..really.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That would be scary enough for me! We only have red foxes and badgers, no other large predators.
I do know that Lions and Tigers are not indigenous to Florida BTW, I wondered if there was a problem with escaped pets thriving in the wild.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That would be scary enough for me! We only have red foxes and badgers, no other large predators.
> I do know that Lions and Tigers are not indigenous to Florida BTW, I wondered if there was a problem with escaped pets thriving in the wild.


No, LOL, I was just throwing Lions and Tigers in as a joke, but all the other animals are for real...I was born and raised in New Jersey and never had to contend with so many scary things like in the southern states. This dog was scared to death and he is usually too aggressive and not afraid of anything, so we really got spooked.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't miss Florida at all
> 
> The worst wildlife I have here are squirrels and spiders. The best part: noooo roaches!!! Lol.
> 
> ...


And much fewer love bugs!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Jayda said:


> And much fewer love bugs!


They don't tell people about all this wildlife when you are moving down here. Not one thing in the brochures about all this wildlife.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> They don't tell people about all this wildlife when you are moving down here. Not one thing in the brochures about all this wildlife.


My favorite is going outside to swim in your pool and finding an alligator. True story. My grandma also used to get black bears in her back yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bambi once discovered a very scary monster in the garden. She was really spooked, barking and growling, when she was normally a very quiet dog. I was getting nervous, wondering what it could be that had upset her so. It turned out to be............a hedgehog!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would think he sensed something "off" too. They really are smart lil boogers.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This reminds me of another incident. Lady and Prince go outside into the yard to potty without a leash. I always walk them to the back right side of the house. I took them out one night to the side of the house and they both go tearing up to the front yard where there were three deer. I have never seen deer in our front yard (they tend not to come up the hill). Somehow the pups knew the deer were there instantly. They could not have seen them when we came out beause lf the shape of the house but I guess they sensed they were there. Yep two dogs under 10 pounds total weight between them chased the deer right out of the yard!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> My favorite is going outside to swim in your pool and finding an alligator. True story. My grandma also used to get black bears in her back yard.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That is an awful find, glad we don't have a pool, but we have a large ditch in our back yard. We have seen about everything except a Bear , so far.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Jayda said:


> This reminds me of another incident. Lady and Prince go outside into the yard to potty without a leash. I always walk them to the back right side of the house. I took them out one night to the side of the house and they both go tearing up to the front yard where there were three deer. I have never seen deer in our front yard (they tend not to come up the hill). Somehow the pups knew the deer were there instantly. They could not have seen them when we came out beause lf the shape of the house but I guess they sensed they were there. Yep two dogs under 10 pounds total weight between them chased the deer right out of the yard!


That's cute.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

TLI said:


> I would think he sensed something "off" too. They really are smart lil boogers.


We have been nervous since we got him, because if he saw a snake he would run right up to it and try to play with it, he has had hop todes and a few baby (dead) snakes in his mouth, something scared him and us. Ike has never had anything hurt him, yet, so he is not afraid of anything, until tonight, I just wish I knew what it or who it was. He is a barker and he didn't utter one sound. Never saw a look on a dogs face that he had tonight. I am going to have a hard time sleeping tonight and he is all curled up on the couch with Sadie (pug) sound asleep.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> We have been nervous since we got him, because if he saw a snake he would run right up to it and try to play with it, he has had hop todes and a few baby (dead) snakes in his mouth, something scared him and us. Ike has never had anything hurt him, yet, so he is not afraid of anything, until tonight, I just wish I knew what it or who it was. He is a barker and he didn't utter one sound. Never saw a look on a dogs face that he had tonight. I am going to have a hard time sleeping tonight and he is all curled up on the couch with Sadie (pug) sound asleep.


We've had a few things like this happen. It is very creepy. You can't help but wonder. I get the hebby jeebies thinking, "omg, do they see ghosts, aliens......? Even though I don't really believe in that kinda stuff, you can't help being freaked out about it. Eeeek!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't miss Florida at all
> 
> The worst wildlife I have here are squirrels and spiders. The best part: noooo roaches!!! Lol.
> 
> ...


....

We have many of them here in South Carolina. When I was a boy growing up in the Bronx, they were called cockroaches. In this neck of the woods, we call them Palmetto Bugs. Simcha will chase them and kill them. Thankfully, he does not eat them. Our friendly neighborhood exterminator pays us a visit every two months, to help keep the Palmetto Bug situation under control.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ya gotta go with Ike's instincts!! I had a larger dog once and we were going on our usual walk! It was summertime, kind of "per-storm" sky, a little dark, but not bad. Well we only got about a hundred yards from our house and she kept jumping up on me! She never did that! After about 3 times, I could see that she was adamant to go home! So we did! She walked very fast! 

To this day I have no idea why she did that and never will! She could have been trying to keep me from something dangerous. We never did get a storm or anything, the sky was just cloudy! I got spooked and figured if she really did want this walk, there had to be a reason! Every other time was never a problem! 

I have to believe that they know things that we don't!

Smart boy, Ike!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

This is why if I ever have to go out at night, Venus always comes with me. She is very alert, and will bark or start to growl at every little noise. During the day it's just at strangers  lol But if it's dark out she goes on "guard duty" and will let me know if anything is out there.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

P'raps it was one of these hiding out there ...

Scientists: Humanoid/reptilian real - Miami Paranormal | Examiner.com


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Ya gotta go with Ike's instincts!! I had a larger dog once and we were going on our usual walk! It was summertime, kind of "per-storm" sky, a little dark, but not bad. Well we only got about a hundred yards from our house and she kept jumping up on me! She never did that! After about 3 times, I could see that she was adamant to go home! So we did! She walked very fast!
> 
> To this day I have no idea why she did that and never will! She could have been trying to keep me from something dangerous. We never did get a storm or anything, the sky was just cloudy! I got spooked and figured if she really did want this walk, there had to be a reason! Every other time was never a problem!
> 
> ...


Cindy, I agree, even my husband said that "when Ike wants to go in we all go in, because he is the smart one".


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> P'raps it was one of these hiding out there ...
> 
> Scientists: Humanoid/reptilian real - Miami Paranormal | Examiner.com


Oh my goodness, I hope not, that little thing could beat the snot out of Chi.. and give a human a heart attack.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope not, that little thing could beat the snot out of Chi.. and give a human a heart attack.


I gotta tell ya, if that thing turns out to be real, I'm a gonna die!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I gotta tell ya, if that thing turns out to be real, I'm a gonna die!


I'm frightened to look? What is it? You've put the wind up me now! Last time one of my kids got me to look up a link like that it was one of those sites where a demon head pops into the screen and screams at you. It frightened the living day lights out of me, i screamed my head off and fell off the chair backwards. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I'm frightened to look? What is it? You've put the wind up me now! Last time one of my kids got me to look up a link like that it was one of those sites where a demon head pops into the screen and screams at you. It frightened the living day lights out of me, i screamed my head off and fell off the chair backwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LMAO, noooo, nothing like that - it's just a teeny, weeny critter that was caught in a mouse-trap in Mexico? Have a peep you'll be fine - amazed, but fine.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

There was no picture! I'm intrigued now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> I gotta tell ya, if that thing turns out to be real, I'm a gonna die!


in the comments someone said the farmer was a farmer from sun up to sun down and yet now is dead - was killed in an intense fire in his vehicle !!!!!!!


----------

